# Buserelin and Gonal f



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi 

I was down regging for just under 40 days i read it may take high doses of gonal f to restart me when stimming, is this true?

I am stimming now and on a low dose of 150?

Any feedback appreciated.

Vanessa


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

Everyone reacts differently so it may not necessarily mean you need huge doses for stimulation effect. Better to start low and increase rather than blast a huge dose and run the risk of causing OHSS. The main thing is you are regularly monitored during stimming to make sure you are responding well.

Hope it all goes well   
Maz x


----------

